# any short riders on 29ers out there? and what are you on.



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

So any one making 29er's for those of us who are a bit short?
5'0, 5'1.. type short.... let me know what your riding..custom would be fine too..... any thoughts?
Thanks Help me find one... :madman:


----------



## MTBDucky (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't ride a 29er, but like yourself i'm vertically challeged at 5' 2". Do you know what size standover you need? Pivot's Mach 429 has a standover of 29.5" on their small, and santa cruz has the tall boy with a standover of 29.2". Also their top tube lengths seem to be around 23".


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

*I wish !!!!*

I love pivot bikes as well as santa cruz...
I may go with a custom seven. They said they can make one for me that will "fit like a glove" I have to think about tt length as well. But in the meantime I will double check on the santa cruz and pivot....:thumbsup: This is going to be a process I can tell...lol...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Misfit Dissent! 5'4" and ridnig a size small with incredible amounts of standover. I believe the ETT is just shy of 22". Depending on your shoe size and which fork you go with, potential for small amount of toe overlap. I wear a 39 shoe and just a bit of overlap with the Misfit rigid aluminum fork.


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

*Yeah for you !!!*

Petey those look like cool bikes and you are right the tt is nice and swoopy... Love that:thumbsup: Toe overlap is probably something that is going to happen but i can live with that. I bet you love your bike.....


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

@Kimba - yes, I do love it! Very light and fun bike that handles beautifully and introduced me to the worlds of singlespeeds and 29ers. Hoping to add a suspension fork this year but I also like the feel of the rigid fork.
Probably hard to see, but the decals are pink. The bar ends have been rotated down to just about horizontal. Very happy with the end product and had a great time building her up with a friend of mine.


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm 5'2" and looking to pick up a 29er relatively soon... the El Mariachi recently caught my eye. We took a new trail this weekend that has me reconsidering going full-squish though.. get the end-goal-bike now and be done with it, vs get the HT 29er now and a FS later.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Emily Batty is 5'2" and she just won the Sea Otter Classic on a Trek/Gary Fisher 'Superfly' 29er...


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

petey15 said:


> View attachment 609413
> 
> 
> @Kimba - yes, I do love it! Very light and fun bike that handles beautifully and introduced me to the worlds of singlespeeds and 29ers. Hoping to add a suspension fork this year but I also like the feel of the rigid fork.
> Probably hard to see, but the decals are pink. The bar ends have been rotated down to just about horizontal. Very happy with the end product and had a great time building her up with a friend of mine.


NICE !!!!!!! That is one cool bike and I can see the decals..... Me like:thumbsup:


----------



## runslikenew (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I might have all of you beat on 'short' - I'm 4'10" and have just gotten a Specialized Myka 29. Cockpit setup is about the same as my GF 26 - although there is about 2" between saddle height and handlebar height (recently adjusted to that). 

For me the 29er is very comfortable and has a different feel than the 26er - but I love them both differently. I am still getting used to having a lot more bike with the Myka.

I am not an aggressive rider and am still somewhere between beginner and intermediate in skill level.


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

WOW good for you !!!! can you post some pics so we can see how the 
seat to handlebar drop looks. Do you feel stretched out? And how is the deadly toe overlap
I bet it is a totally fun bike !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## runslikenew (Apr 29, 2011)

no toe overlap at all when clipped in - but i also have short feet. i will post some pics as soon as i get them on the computer. no i don't feel stretched out - although i am thinking of getting shorter handle bars and the stock ones seem just a smidge long for me. 

the bike is now much more fun that everything is adjusted - my first ride right from the bike shop, i went down hard on a fast downhill turn. bruised my ribs bad enough to keep me off the bike for a week. with adjustments and getting used to it, it is significantly better.


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Ouch !!! Bruised ribs hurt.. Glad to hear that the adjustments are working for you.
Everything I hear says that 29'ers are "big Fun" And it sounds like there is hope after
all for the "shorties" . Yeah for you !!!...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just ordered a Reba SLT for my Misfit! Can't wait to get it on there. Planning on taking it to DirtFest then end of May - should be perfect for those trails!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Had some friends demo the Anthem X 29er over the weekend, size small. My one friend is about 5'2" with a 29 1/2" inseam. Other one has about a 28 1/2" inseam and about 5'4". Both really liked the feel of the Anthem, but standover may have been a little less than desirable. They were going to demo the XtC, but unfortunately the shop sold out of the smalls. The one (5'2") had ridden the XtC in the parking lot and loved how it felt and the standover was better, too. Now she's just waiting for it to get back in stock at the LBS so she can take it on some real trails.


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Woohoo on the Reba.:thumbsup: I really like Giant bikes, but I am actually wondering about tt length also, though stand over height is a good thing to have too...lol I will check out the Giants for sure....ty..


----------



## runslikenew (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to try to upload a picture of me on my Specialized Myka 29 - small. This is after some serious handlebar/stem adjustments.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Woo hoo!! Great pic, runslikenew! My friend was interested in that bike, too, at one point, not sure why she hasn't been lately. Looks like fun! I read your story, too, btw - it's awesome hearing from people of all ages getting started and finding their passion in MTB!


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

NICE !!!!! You look happy... Do your arms feel to straight or just fine?
Actually you look pretty comfortable on the bike. You are 4'10 right,
amazing the fit you got on, dare i say 29 ER !!!!!!!!!!!...
Looks like a fun trail too you are getting me inspired:thumbsup:


----------



## runslikenew (Apr 29, 2011)

I am standing up in the first picture that is why my arms look so straight - the one below is sitting. And it is very comfortable.

Yes - I've been 4'10" since I was 12 and I was truly amazed how I fit on this right from the start - although, control has been significantly better with the handlebar/stem adjustments I made just a little over a week ago. I've only had the bike since the end of March.

The trail is AEDC in Tullahoma TN - it was hit pretty hard by last week's tornados but we are out there working it to get it back into shape. This is (in my opinion) a great cross-country trail and we are working hard to making that way again.


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Oh ok, from the second picture I can see the fit better wow, it looks right.
Love the look of the "big wheel" . I can see some fallen and broken trees behind you but overall the trail looks pretty good. So did you get a shorter stem? and then flat bars?
What adjustments did you make? Sorry for all the questions but I want to know going in what it took to get it right. thanks.. Oh one more thing, how come you get to wear short sleeves already and it is still cold up here in washington state :cryin:


----------



## runslikenew (Apr 29, 2011)

this was 3 days before the storms - so the trails were still fine. sending you a private message.


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

BoulderGirl said:


> Pivot's Mach 429 has a standover of 29.5" on their small, and santa cruz has the tall boy with a standover of 29.2".


The Niner geo is a bit smaller - depending upon what length fork you run, the SIR 9 has a stand-over of 27.8 or 28". The best stand-over in a Niner full suspension bike is the Jet 9, with 27.3 or 27.6" depending upon fork length.

Of note, one of the founders of Niner is 5'6" tall and I am a bit shorter. 5'6" isn't the same as 5'1", but as a not-6'-tall rider, Chris really believes in making the Niner smalls great bikes (as an example, none of our bikes have toe overlap). Fitting a taller wheel under very small rider can be a challenge, particularly for those without custom-bike budgets. There are a few things to you can do to optimize:

- we recommend running a bit shorter stem and a bit wider bar than you might on a 26 - the extra leverage is nice with the taller wheel and the shorter stem works out nicely for smaller riders.

- also look for a drop stem and a flat bar with an offset bulge, specifically designed to help fine tune saddle to pedal relationships. Niner does make a carbon bar of this type.

- make sure you have a great saddle. A comfortable saddle can add almost 2 inches to your reach (or vice-versa - a bad saddle choice can subtract 2 inches from your reach if it forces you to rock your pelvis back to avoid soft tissue compression on the nose of the seat)

Even if you get a custom, you can still take advantage of the components/set up options above to fine tune fit.

Cheers,
Carla

Niner Bikes

size illustration: i am the one in pink. definitely not tall. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...25749442275.102675.20773652275&type=1&theater


----------



## kpeach (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not as short as some of you ladies, but I am 5'4 and ride a 15" Spot Longboard. The bike has a ton of standover, which was really important to me. As well, I LOVE the big wheels... I was initially a little hesitant, but they are really amazing-- great for climbing. I'm glad I went for the big wheels. I am definitely a convert now!


----------



## kpeach (Apr 15, 2011)

*Here it is...*

BTW- I am a little taller than the original poster, but I've got pretty short legs. Works for me!


----------



## mtbcali1234 (May 7, 2011)

im about 5'5 and looking at getting a small niner air 9. i cant stand toe overlap. would an offest fork garantee no overlap?


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm 5'2", on a small El Mariachi. Still adjusting the fit... but this is close. Probably 92% fit-perfect.


----------



## c-lion (Apr 1, 2011)

oooh, I'm thinking about an El Mariachi... You like? tell me more about the ride! What sort of fit things are you still working out? I'm 5'4" and I'd get a small too..


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

We're fast becoming friends  The bike frame itself is bigger than my entry-level Cannondale, so I'm adjusting to having a bigger frame, along with rolling through on bigger wheels. I'm going in for an official "fit" on Thursday, should be interesting to see what they have to say. I'm working on the fore/aft adjustment of the saddle, and might still need to drop the seat a hair so I can get behind it easily. The bars are a touch wide, but I'm unconvinced if they're wide enough to shave. might also consider dropping the bars down a notch. 

the standover height is something to be conscious of - check your inseam with your riding shoes on. the top tube does drop quite a bit, especially compared with previous models.. but it's still a little on the high side.


----------



## PermaGrin (Jul 7, 2007)

This thread is great info! I test rode a Felt 29'er (ride a Felt 26'er) and I didn't like the ride very much in terms of the HT but I loved the 29'er feel and have been tossing around trying out other brands since they ride differently. Not sure I can handle a HT, but I'd really like a 29 and being 5'3" I thought I'd be limited to 26 forever. I'm liking the Salsa Mariachi on paper...


----------



## tankrum (Feb 12, 2008)

The Giant Anthem 29er is a great fit in a small. I am 5'3" and I love my bike. I just got it this summer and it's amazing. The full suspension and the 29 inch wheels make it really fun.
tiffany


----------



## dr.endo (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm 5'4" & ride a Medium Orbea 29er. I LOVE it!!! I do endurance racing and this bike is so comfortable to me. It's awesome for climbing, flies down the downhills & really eats up the roots & rocks


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm 5'2" and also on a small Giant Anthem. I tested an Anthem, then put my leg over an XtC and could immediately tell the reach was too long for me. I tested a Niner Carbon Air9 and a Niner JET9 at DirtFest a few weeks ago and had the same experience, the FS fit okay, but the HT reach was too long. Weird! I ended up going with the Anthem because the reach is about an inch shorter than on the JET and was much more comfortable. I put some 15* angled bars on it and an 80mm stem, and now it's perfect. My inseam is about 30", so I have no issues with stand over on it, either. I love my new bike!!! I have so much more confidence on it and I can ride like the wind!


----------



## In2Motion (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend a niner for someone who is short.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I wouldn't completely dismiss a Niner for a short person. It depends on how your body is built. My friend who is 5'3" has a longer torso, and thus longer reach than I, and she fit quite well on the small Niner RIP. As with any new bike purchase, you have to test ride, test ride, test ride before buying.


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

*Wohoo !!!!!*

Specialized is making a carbon 29er for women.....
It is called Fate...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

In2Motion said:


> I wouldn't recommend a niner for someone who is short.


Gosh, after 5 years I wish you had told me this before. I'm only 5'2".

Started out on a Niner Sir9 which I loved but I have short legs so the standover was a bit off. Went custom (Sycip) 4 years ago and never looked back. Have a SS and a geared bike. I LOVE them.

Would like to try out the Fate though! That's a sweet bike.

By the way, not sure why everyone talks about toe overlap. I have never had that problem on any 29er I have ridden/test ridden. If the bike is built properly it won't have it.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily Batty - 5'-2" (159cm) on a Trek Superfly 29"


----------



## mel bernier (Aug 29, 2009)

I am 4'11'' and riding a 29er for pro/elite category racing in Ontario. 
The bike is a size Small Kona King Kahuna with Stan's No Tubes wheels. 

For next year, I am thinking the 15" Specialized Fate will be the best purchase for me


----------



## c-lion (Apr 1, 2011)

*I did it...*

I've had two rides so far on my Salsa El Mariachi! It's the same as cassafrass' bike upthread. I'm 5'4" and so far I've moved the stem down a spacer, and might continue to screw around in that area, but the fit is pretty great! I actually have more standover room than I did on my old steel Stumpjumper. The 2x10 drivetrain is pretty rad too. Boyfriend and all riding buddies it's met so far are jealous. 
I like the big wheels on loose, rocky junk. Could be the tires too (WTB Bronsons) but it's very confidence-inspiring to not get jostled around so much. I feel like I can go faster and even hop over stuff a little more because I know the bike will stay under me, and techy climbs don't feel like such a big deal either. Yay for speed!


----------



## socalbikegirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm 5'2 and test rode the Superfly a couple of weeks ago. Very fast and very fun. The fit seemed pretty good. It's a big bike. I also rode a Trek Remedy 9.9 though and didn't want to bring it back...talk about a great bike.


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad to hear about all of you shorter ladies that are loving riding a 29er! I've been wanting to try one out, but it seems the general opinion is that they aren't good for short people (I wonder where this idea is coming from?). I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the local shop will get one of the new Fate 29ers in as a demo once they come out


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Just get out and ride*

I'm not sure how many road riders there are in the WL, but a thought occurred to me on my evening ride. The 29er tires are pretty much the same size as road tires (700) and other than geometry, the frames are very close. So why is it that small women _can_ ride road bikes, but seem to be discouraged from riding 29ers? Am I mistaken by the similarities?

I ride my Sette 29er almost exclusively and am 5' 3". I'm amazed equally by the number of women that I meet who have been told they _can't_ ride a 29er because it was designed for tall men and by the number of women in my size range who rock them.

I guess I'm lucky to feel that everyone should have the ability to try/attempt anything that appeals to them in life. It is my personal goal to help encourage as many women as possible to try a 29er, if only so they can see if it is the bike for them.:thumbsup:

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Stripes said:


> After questioning and poo-pooing the idea of someone relatively short (5'4") riding a 29er, I've decided to take that plunge and try it out. It seems like a good stable bike to ride on the fireroads and can switch out the wheels for road riding very easily.
> 
> Rode my friend's son small 29er. He's shorter than me and does great with it. Felt really fun and stable. Looks like the solution for me to get back to hardtail riding.
> 
> The hard part.. what tires for NorCal?


LOL...I thought you'd like it once you tried. The 29er hardtail is definitely a better ride than on the 26er. It seems to have enough extra shock absorbing in the tires to improve the feel.

Fiona


----------



## mtbikergirl17 (Feb 27, 2011)

I had the chance to demo the Fate (comp) last week and thought I would share since there seems to be plenty of ladies interested in 29ers. I’m 5’2” and the bike fit very well, and there was absolutely no toe overlap and I had a lot of fun riding it (what new bike isn’t fun?!). I was impressed with how well the bike handled, especially through tight corners. Where I really noticed a difference though was on steep, rooted climbs. There are two sections of trail that I consistently have trouble clearing and which I usually either end up kind of bouncing back off the roots or make it over but lose all of my momentum and have to unclip anyway. With the demo bike I managed to do both on the first try and without any problems (huge confidence booster  ). The only drawback to the bike for me was that it weights more than my current bike and I could tell that I was slower on long climbs. (My current bike is just under 21lbs , I’m not sure exactly what the complete Fate comp weights, but I think its a couple pounds heavier).


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

c-lion said:


> I've had two rides so far on my Salsa El Mariachi! It's the same as cassafrass' bike upthread. I'm 5'4" and so far I've moved the stem down a spacer, and might continue to screw around in that area, but the fit is pretty great! I actually have more standover room than I did on my old steel Stumpjumper. The 2x10 drivetrain is pretty rad too. Boyfriend and all riding buddies it's met so far are jealous.
> I like the big wheels on loose, rocky junk. Could be the tires too (WTB Bronsons) but it's very confidence-inspiring to not get jostled around so much. I feel like I can go faster and even hop over stuff a little more because I know the bike will stay under me, and techy climbs don't feel like such a big deal either. Yay for speed!


crap, i missed this!! congrats on the El Mar!! I went down a spacer on the stem as well, and trimmed 17mm off the bars at each end (34mm total). She's much happier through tight trees now 

hear hear on the rocks too - I have WAY more confidence in the rocks!! Dunno if that is due to the 29er geometry, or the tires, or the general ego boost from how well she rolls through the muck! far as I can tell, *I* am the biggest limitation to my bike! haha


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

mtbikergirl17 said:


> I had the chance to demo the Fate (comp) last week and thought I would share since there seems to be plenty of ladies interested in 29ers. I'm 5'2" and the bike fit very well, and there was absolutely no toe overlap and I had a lot of fun riding it (what new bike isn't fun?!). I was impressed with how well the bike handled, especially through tight corners. Where I really noticed a difference though was on steep, rooted climbs. There are two sections of trail that I consistently have trouble clearing and which I usually either end up kind of bouncing back off the roots or make it over but lose all of my momentum and have to unclip anyway. With the demo bike I managed to do both on the first try and without any problems (huge confidence booster  ). The only drawback to the bike for me was that it weights more than my current bike and I could tell that I was slower on long climbs. (My current bike is just under 21lbs , I'm not sure exactly what the complete Fate comp weights, but I think its a couple pounds heavier).


Sounds like someone's found a new toy


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

*Question for Carla*



Niner Bikes said:


> The Niner geo is a bit smaller - depending upon what length fork you run, the SIR 9 has a stand-over of 27.8 or 28". The best stand-over in a Niner full suspension bike is the Jet 9, with 27.3 or 27.6" depending upon fork length.
> 
> Of note, one of the founders of Niner is 5'6" tall and I am a bit shorter. 5'6" isn't the same as 5'1", but as a not-6'-tall rider, Chris really believes in making the Niner smalls great bikes (as an example, none of our bikes have toe overlap). Fitting a taller wheel under very small rider can be a challenge, particularly for those without custom-bike budgets. There are a few things to you can do to optimize:
> 
> ...


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

This is perfect, thanks for all the information in her ladies. My wife has been saying that she would go for a ride with me (I am 6' and 190#) but finding her a bike (she is 5' and 130#) has been a bit of a challenge. Now that she is healthy again she has been saying she will ride with me and I was wondering where to start and if she could fit on a 29er (love my Inbred 29er). I was concerned that she would only be able to fit on a 26" bike but would love to try and start her on a 29er as it would seem to be easier for her to learn to ride on (less thought having to go into worrying about bumps, rocks, etc.).


----------



## Cocobelle (Jan 30, 2012)

*Experinces of Trek Superfly 100 (full suspension 29er) short rider*

Hi. I'm 5 foot 3 tall, female, looking for my first full suspension mtb. Has any short (female) riders tried Trek Superfly 100 AL elite? I consider 29ers because my husband likes his 29er hardtail very much.


----------



## rockandroll322 (Jan 29, 2012)

I was told at 5'6" a 29er would be too big for me!!! What's a good bike to ride in the $600 - $1,000 range? You guys rock!

I'm pretty much a beginner - why a 29er?


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

rockandroll322 said:


> I was told at 5'6" a 29er would be too big for me!!! What's a good bike to ride in the $600 - $1,000 range? You guys rock!
> 
> I'm pretty much a beginner - why a 29er?


Sarai and I just collaborated on an article about these questions, over on Girl Bike Love

Cheers,
Carla


----------



## Niner Bikes (Dec 9, 2004)

Aunt Judy said:


> Carla, is there any chance of being able to get an XS Jet 9 RDO?


Sorry, just saw this - I can't talk about possible future projects, unfortunately. Wish I could, but it gets really complicated... XS riders definitely have advocates at Niner, though. 

Cheers,
Carla


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Hope so!! Because I'm hoping for an xs R.I.P. 9!!


----------



## Cocobelle (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for answers! The article on Girl Bike Love was great!


----------



## PrettyColour? (Feb 7, 2012)

Depending where you're based my local shop, dc-cycles.co.uk in Ulverston, Cumbria is building up a small Niner MCR for demo. I want first ride!


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

I think my next bike will be a SS 29er but it will be a challenge to find something that will fit. But I have gotten a few good ideas from this thread already... 

Thanks for the posts and keep em coming!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Meowhead said:


> I think my next bike will be a SS 29er but it will be a challenge to find something that will fit. But I have gotten a few good ideas from this thread already...
> 
> Thanks for the posts and keep em coming!


If a ss 29er is what you are looking for, I highly recommend the Misfit Dissent. Shorter top tube than even the Niner offers on the XS. Only issue (which maybe isn't happening on the Niner) would be possible toe overlap. I wear a size 39 shoe and have no overlap with my clipless shoes/pedals, but have a little bit with flats. I also replaced the rigid fork with a suspension fork, which gave me a little bit more clearance. Standover on that bike is amazing.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

There is a thread in the 29er forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/small-frames-small-riders-384998.html that has a lot of smaller riders and their rides. It has been updated in awhile but it might help to have it linked in this thread.


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

> If a ss 29er is what you are looking for, I highly recommend the Misfit Dissent. Shorter top tube than even the Niner offers on the XS. Only issue (which maybe isn't happening on the Niner) would be possible toe overlap. I wear a size 39 shoe and have no overlap with my clipless shoes/pedals, but have a little bit with flats. I also replaced the rigid fork with a suspension fork, which gave me a little bit more clearance. Standover on that bike is amazing.


Heck yea, I am putting the misfit on my short list for sure. No pun intended.  I wear the same size shoe so should be good.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I built this for my girlfriend so she could have a bike to do snow rides with me this winter (I just built a Salsa Mukluk for myself). I figured since she's like 80 pounds less than me, that 29 x 2.4 tires would be perfectly fine for floatation when I'm running 26 x 3.8 tires. Its the size small (so 15.5") Niner Air 9 Scandium frame with a Salsa Fargo fork (45mm offset, suspension corrected 80mm length) and she is 5'5" tall. She paid for the frame, fork and wheelset and then gave me a Salsa Spearfish frameset for christmas (which absolutely floored me) so I ended up finishing the bike for her as a present and she took it out for her first snow on the night of January 1st, 2012... in a snow storm no less.

Oh yes, and she's named the bike Tinkerbell, and found its mascot for the bar herself as well. So far we've done three snow rides together and she's been loving it, but she's also remarked that she felt the rigid fork in her arms on the second snow ride since it involved very firm packed snow on trails thru the woods. She'd gotten used to to a well setup suspension fork from the 26er mountain bike she bought off me in the summer time after we started dating.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love how there's a tinkerbell or some fairy strapped onto the front lol


My hubby just approved me to get a 2012 Superfly AL this spring and I'm about 5'2". I think the 15.5" should fit for the most part, might need to lower the handle bars a tiny bit but we will see. I am currently riding a 17" bike... so yeah, I would say the 29er isn't going to fit any worse than this bike that I've been riding for years.


----------



## speckledtrout (Jul 29, 2007)

I am just under 5'5 so while it hasn't been quite as challenging for me to find a proper fitting 29er as some of you, it has still required some homework and shopping around. My inseam is about 28.5 so a lot of the "small" frames are still too big for me. A lot of folks will say that stand over isn't as important as we make it seem (I've noticed it's normally tall people who say that...) but I think it's important to feel that a bike isn't swallowing you up and that you feel like it has some flickability.

I had a Niner Sir 9 for a while. It gave me a great taste of what a 29er had to offer but standover was tight and it seemed twitchy. I also had some toe overlap, which was weird as I am only a size 7 and don't have big feet. I sold the bike to a guy that I still run into occasionally on local trails and he is still riding and loving the bike which makes me very happy!

I went back to a stable of 26 inch bikes. This past summer I decided I wanted another 29er and I wanted to try a single speed. After much research but no actual demo-ing (the ongoing plight of never finding size small 29ers to demo) I went with a Misfit Dissent. It offered gobs of standover, the typical 72 headtube angle found on most 29ers and the ability to run gears if I hated the single speed thing. I hated the single speed thing. Actually, liked it fine. It was my raggedy lungs that had the biggest beef with single speeding. And the geometry. Holy smokes. My other bikes have 69 and 68 degree head tube angles so the steep head tube angle of the Dissent terrified me on steep descents. I slapped that sucker in the classifieds on MTBR so fast....

Then I was turned on to the Yelli Screamy by the Canfield Brothers. And the angels sang. A hardtail 29er with a 68 degree head tube angle to handle the steeper descents, super short chain stays that make the bike super maneuverable and unbelievablly snappy at climbing all while having the best standover of any bike, EVAR! This bike has now been ridden by almost every one of my equally short mtb girlfriends (and smaller guy friends) and the first thing they say is, "Oh! This doesn't ride at ALL like a 29er!". The second thing they say is, "So, how much did this cost?".

If it seems like I'm gushing, it's because I am. It is without a doubt the funnest bike I have ever ridden. Ever. And I want everyone to have as much fun as I'm having!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

KIMBA said:


> Petey those look like cool bikes and you are right the tt is nice and swoopy... Love that:thumbsup: Toe overlap is probably something that is going to happen but i can live with that. I bet you love your bike.....


Immensely!


----------



## mel bernier (Aug 29, 2009)

I am 4'11'' and have been racing a Kona King Kahuna. This year I will be racing a Superfly Elite, in a 15.5 frame. With a shorter stem and straight seatpost, it is totally doable!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Speckledtrout - So stoked your liking your Yelli! Your making me want to go ride!

Slack head angles give the small bikes the needed room for toe overlap. As the HA gets steeper it pushes the front tire back into your feet.


----------



## whistlesglimberg (Jun 25, 2011)

My girlfriend has been looking for a fairly affordable 26er, and we've been having a heck of a time finding one. However, we recently stumbled across a good deal on a 15" Dawes Deadeye 29er. She's 5'3.5" tall and the standover on this bike is about an inch taller than her current road bike. Any shorter female riders have experience with the Deadeye?


----------



## fredridinghood (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all, I'm looking into a FS 29er and debating between the Santa Cruz Superlight 29 or Niner RIP9 or JET9 RDO. The JET9 RDO seems like it's exactly what I'm looking for...except for the steep price tag. 

I've only test ridden a small RIP9 and loved it, but am torn because a lighter weight bike would be easier for climbing and better for racing (which I have yet to do, but will start this summer). I'm female, 5'3" and a novice~intermediate rider in Colorado. So far, I've done XC, some rocky XC, and wouldn't mind some small drops, though have never done 'em.

Does anyone have any input on the Superlight 29? Or any input at all? Is it possible to have "too good" of a bike compared to your ability? Thanks!


----------



## countrygirl23 (Mar 15, 2012)

I just bought a Specialized Myka Sport Disk 29's and I absolutely love the bike. I had to take it back to my LBS to get it adjusted and it feels awesome. I am very pleased with my bike.

I am 5'1.5


----------



## deirae88 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm 5'4" and just purchased the Trek Superfly 100 AL Pro 29er. Love it! It's a men's 15". When I went for my fitting they had to order me a new stem bc i was not stretched enough on the bike. 
Since the new 29er, I have more confidence, I am stronger climbing the hills and have more pedal power in my stroke. Hope that is helpful...


----------



## Loraura (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is what I found when I started looking for a FULL SUSPENSION 29er for my 5'3'' frame.

1)Pivot Mach 429 ($5400.00 with XT/XTR, 2X10, 100mm of travel, published SO 29.25in)
2)Specialized Camber Comp 29 ($2750.00 with X7/XT,2X10, 110mm of travel, published SO 30.2in)
3)Salsa Spearfish 3 ($2199, X5/X7, 2X10, 80mm rear, 100mm front travel, published SO 29.3in)
4)Specialized Epic Comp 29 ($3300.00 with X7/X9, 2X10, 100mm of travel, published SO 29.7.)

I'm 5'3'' and found these frames available in stock in Austin in shops all in the smallest frames available (Cycle Progression for the Pivot, Bicycle Sport Shop for the Specialized and Salsa).


I have previously ridden:
Gary Fisher HiFi/Trek Superfly 100 Aluminum Elite ($2649.99 with SLX/XT, 3X10, 100mm of travel, published SO 28.1in)

The HiFi was rebranded this year as the aluminum superfly, I think, but I've actually ridden both versions in the 15.5''. I've ridden the HiFi on trails 6 or 7 times (husband's bike), and the Superfly on a demo day hour long trail ride.

The published standover hights are not something you should put a lot of stock in. Some of them measure standover right in front of the crank (duh, the nose of the saddle is there, no one can ACTUALLY stand in that spot), and some measure in a more appropriate place about halfway up the top tube. It's pretty much useless. You have to stand over them yourself. I can PROMISE you there is more standover on the Epic than on any of the others, even though 3 other bikes reported smaller SO high measurements.

Speafish had the highest "in person" standover. The Pivot was better for standover, but is also a 5400.00 bike. Felt about the same as the HiFi/Superfly for standover.

The Camber was a surprise! Definately lower standover than the HiFi, Superfly, Spearfish and Pivot. (See, they LIE!!, lol) We were making progress.

But the Epic Comp.... that did it. DEFINATLEY the best standover on a 29er I've seen in person. I had a little standover clearance on the medium frame! Very comfortable with the stanover on the small.

I've now owned the Epic for 2 months, riding and racing on it, and I love it.


----------



## jumbodog (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks so much Loraura for the great info on standover heights between the bikes, really appreciate it! I'm a shorter dude with the same height. 
Though I'm really thinking of getting a 29er its always the standover height that really worries me. 
I have a 09 Giant Trance X3 and even on a small the standover height is too high for me I was never comfortable riding it and the bike felt big.

I will be considering the Comp and the new Santa Cruz SL 29er. I heard the SC has a 27.2on a small. The SC will be realistically in my price range though. 
I hope my LBS has these bikes to test the "in person" standover. 
Can't wait to sell that X3. :yesnod:


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

For those of you who may not yet be aware, Giant just released their Trance X 29er a couple of months ago. I was lucky enough to demo one and recently purchased one in a size small. It's one of the few 29ers that comes in an xs. It ranges in price from $1750 - $4250 and may be a really nice option for someone looking for a 29er!


----------

